# 1&1 DSL- und VoiP-Störungen im "02XXX"-Vorwahl-Bereich



## Ob4ru|3r (11. Mai 2010)

*1&1 DSL- und VoiP-Störungen im "02XXX"-Vorwahl-Bereich*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
1und1-Kunden leiden seit gestern (09.05.) unter unterschiedlich starken Beeinträchtigungen bei der Nutzung ihres Internet- und Telefonanschlusses.
Betroffen sind laut der 1und1-Service-Hotline Kunden im Gebiet mit einer "02XXXer" Vorwahl, eine Ausweitung auf weitere Gebiete ist unwahrscheinlich aber nicht auszuschließen. Es handelt sich dabei vornehmlich um Routing-Probleme, Anfragen der Kunden-IPs an bestimmte andere IPs verlaufen dabei sprichwörtlich innerhalb der 1und1-Server im Sande (bestätigt durch eigene "tracert" Versuche).
1und1-Techniker arbeiten bereits an dem Problem um dieses schnellstmöglich zu beheben, bis dahin bleibt es allerdings bei nur eingeschränkter Internetnutzung für betroffene Kunden. Wann das Problem behoben sein wird ist bisher noch unbekannt.

Quelle ist die 1und1-Servicehotline für Kunden, Verifikation durch Internetberichte erfolgt sobald möglich. 

Besagte Störungen im 02'er Bereich werden auch bei heise.de protokolliert: iMonitor – Internet-Strungen | heise Netze
*EDIT:* Das Problem scheint mittlerweile behoben zu sein, da die betroffenen Kunden die entsprechenden Webseiten wieder aufrufen können.
On a personal note: Kann halt seit gestern die Seite meines UK-TF2-Clans net mehr aufrufen, was mir komisch erschien. Hab mal einige andere "populäre" Webseiten durchprobiert: Facebook, Wikipedia, RTL, diverse freie Proxyseiten sowie diverse Streamingdienste.... allesamt enden mit einer netten Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung oder entsprechenden Fehlermeldungen, habs wie erwähnt mittels tracert command mal gecheckt, und meine Anfragen enden irgendwo bei 1und1 wohl .... andere Webseiten wie pcgh.de funktionieren einwandfrei. Als Betroffener habe ich trotz allem Verständnis, ab und zu verschüttet halt mal wer Kaffee im Rechenzentrum (o.ä.) xD.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: 1&1 DSL- und VoiP-Störungen im "02XXX"-Vorwahl-Bereich*

na dann erklären sich ja die ständige dns suche und verbindungen.
hatte schon befürchtet das mein router hinüber wäre.


----------



## Pyroplan (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: 1&1 DSL- und VoiP-Störungen im "02XXX"-Vorwahl-Bereich*

gibt es nicht sogar ne seite, wo von jedem anbieter (fast) jede aktuelle Störung aufgelistet wird?^^
und davon gibs mehr als man sich denken mag 
iMonitor – Internet-Strungen | heise Netze

und wehe jetzt wird zu jeder störung ne news geschrieben^^ wobei diese hier jedenfalls ausführlicher war als so manch andere news.


----------



## Schrotti (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: 1&1 DSL- und VoiP-Störungen im "02XXX"-Vorwahl-Bereich*

Und aus genau diesem Grund wird ein VoiP Dreck mir nicht ins Haus kommen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: 1&1 DSL- und VoiP-Störungen im "02XXX"-Vorwahl-Bereich*



Pyroplan schrieb:


> gibt es nicht sogar ne seite, wo von jedem anbieter (fast) jede aktuelle Störung aufgelistet wird?^^
> und davon gibs mehr als man sich denken mag
> iMonitor – Internet-Strungen | heise Netze
> 
> und wehe jetzt wird zu jeder störung ne news geschrieben^^ wobei diese hier jedenfalls ausführlicher war als so manch andere news.


Ich nehm deinen Link mal als "bestätigende" Quelle, da die letzten 2 Tage eine klare Häufung bei 1und1-Kunden - allesamt mit besagter 02'er Vorwahl - dort zu beobachten ist.


----------



## Sonnendieb (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: 1&1 DSL- und VoiP-Störungen im "02XXX"-Vorwahl-Bereich*

also ich kenne 2 Kumpels mit ner 6er Vorwahl und die haben auch jede woche wenigstens 1 mal probleme mit ihrer Leitung bzw mit 1und1
Ich denke aber eher das es am Anbieter liegt und nich an gewissen gebieten.
Ich surfe jetzt seit nunmehr 9 jahren mit AOL jetztiges ALICE und hatte erst 3 mal ausfälle wobei ich bestätigen kann das 2 mal davon unseren gesamten Ort betroffen hatten. Ich hatte noch nie probleme mit Ping Voip oder sonstwas an der verbindung....wärend meine Schwiegermutter damals bei 1und1 ständig verbindungsabbrüche hatte und nach dem wechsel zu alice sowas nie wieder auftrat!! Und sie wohnt im gleichen Ort


----------



## T-MAXX (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: 1&1 DSL- und VoiP-Störungen im "02XXX"-Vorwahl-Bereich*

Aha, und ich dachte, was ist heute los...​ Auch im Gebiet mit der 03xxx Vorwahl, sind Störungen keine Seltenheit.
Jedenfalls gehe ich zur Telekom zurück. Dieser VoIP-Plunder ist der letzte Dreck, den die Menschheit erfunden hatte.
Heute hatten wir Stromausfall gehabt, tja und ohne Strom läuft die Box nicht und damit auch das Internet nicht.
1und1 sind bei mir 0, mehr kann ich dazu nicht mehr sagen.
Konnte noch nicht mal den Notarzt rufen, wenn man ihn braucht.

*VoIP gehört verboten!!!!*​


----------



## INU.ID (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: 1&1 DSL- und VoiP-Störungen im "02XXX"-Vorwahl-Bereich*

Dann bestell dir die (für Bestandskunden) *kostenlose *1&1 Mobilfunkkarte (*inkl. Festnetzflat!*) und ruf den Notarzt halt vom Handy an.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: 1&1 DSL- und VoiP-Störungen im "02XXX"-Vorwahl-Bereich*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Dann bestell dir die (für Bestandskunden) *kostenlose *1&1 Mobilfunkkarte (*inkl. Festnetzflat!*) und ruf den Notarzt halt vom Handy an.



Die ging während der Störungen auch irgendwie net, "kein Netz". ^^


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: 1&1 DSL- und VoiP-Störungen im "02XXX"-Vorwahl-Bereich*

ich bin seit der übernahme von freenet zu 1 und 1 "gewechselt worden" und hab seit den laggs in den gammes sprach proble eim telefonieren udn aktuell nur ne knapp 4er leitung obwohl ne 16er bestellt ist . is sack gang mit dem verein -.-


----------



## INU.ID (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: 1&1 DSL- und VoiP-Störungen im "02XXX"-Vorwahl-Bereich*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Die ging während der Störungen auch irgendwie net, "kein Netz". ^^


Hm? Wenn eine Simkarte im Handy steckt kann man auch über "Fremdnetze" einen Notruf absetzen. Zumindest war das letztes Jahr Bedingung, als man die Möglichkeit Notrufe ohne Simkarte absetzen zu können gesperrt hatte.

Ansonsten, sofern es stimmt, wäre es natürlich ein kleiner "Skandal" wenn der 1&1 Mobilfunk grundsätzlich mit DSL ausfällt.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: 1&1 DSL- und VoiP-Störungen im "02XXX"-Vorwahl-Bereich*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Hm? Wenn eine Simkarte im Handy steckt kann man auch über "Fremdnetze" einen Notruf absetzen. Zumindest war das letztes Jahr Bedingung, als man die Möglichkeit Notrufe ohne Simkarte absetzen zu können gesperrt hatte.
> 
> Ansonsten, sofern es stimmt, wäre es natürlich ein kleiner "Skandal" wenn der 1&1 Mobilfunk grundsätzlich mit DSL ausfällt.


Naja, die Anzeige für das "1&1-Netz" war weg und man konnte nicht mehr telefonieren ..... kann ein sonst wie bedingter Zufall sein, aber imo war es das selbe Problem, wer weiß was genau da ausgefallen war. :-/


War mir auch eher nebenbei aufgefallen, die mitgelieferte 1&1-Sim meines Vertrages ist eh nur als Ersatz in nem älteren Handy drin und hatte aus Interesse mal geschaut ob die noch geht, hab ja schließlich mein Ich-Telefon von Apfel fürs quaseln. ^^


Aber hast schon Recht Notrufe gehen imo immer ... hätte man ja mal probieren können, rein aus neugier, aber das wäre "Missbrauch" der Notrurummern gewesen .... wenn das jeder machen würde.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: 1&1 DSL- und VoiP-Störungen im "02XXX"-Vorwahl-Bereich*

@Ob4ru|3r
mann hatt du geld!
mja ich hatte auch einige störungen bezüglich dns und ip vergabe,ständig hatte mein router einen neue dns abfrage gemacht.das nervte
bis jetzt alles wieder stabil


----------

